# Should classical music fans be insulted by this?



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Look closely at it and you'll see what I mean:

*http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/weekend/review/reader-offer-201105073786/*


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

No, I don't think so. Should people who work at air port security be insulted? I, for one, found it rather hilarious.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

It comes after "bring west to its knees"... seems to be playing off the irony of an uneducated terrorist enjoying one of the peaks of western civilization while the stated goal of Al Qaeda is to abolish said western civilization. I don't think it's trying to associate classical music with terrorism.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

The joke is classical music is a thing you wouldn't expect a terrorist to be interested in. But sure, you could get offended if you look for things to get offended by.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Don't be silly - of course they shouldn't. We've had enough REAL classical-music-loving maniacs in the world without worrying about the _Daily Mash_'s bit of fun.

Down with 'PC'!


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

regressivetransphobe said:


> The joke is classical music is a thing you wouldn't expect a terrorist to be interested in. But sure, you could get offended if you look for things to get offended by.


I think you would have to have absolutely no sense of humour to actually be offended by it.


----------



## Argus (Oct 16, 2009)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I think you would have to have absolutely no sense of humour to actually be offended by it.


I didn't find it funny at all, but I wasn't insulted by it either. It's just plain rubbish.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I wonder - is there any reason for it? I know of some terrorist that were into pop musical traditions, but not classical music. 

Now, if it had said porn, that would've been accurate.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Yeah, it was a pretty poor joke, doesn't make real sense. Why would a terrorist like classical music of all things? No.


----------



## Nix (Feb 20, 2010)

I guess its funny in that it comes after bringing the west to its knees, when classical music is 'western music.' But I doubt the creator knew that.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

That must confirm it, that Classical Music is in an axis of evil.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

I hadn't thought of that. Let's see what's in this axis... 

- classical music
- cafe latte 
- expensive cheese, and other "foreign" foods
- secularism 
- health: jogging and so on
- taxation and government
- non-patriarchal family life
- non-patriarchal work environments
- intellectualism and expertise 

We'll take 'em and the terrorists down with our tractors from the heartland.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Nix said:


> I guess its funny in that it comes after bringing the west to its knees, when classical music is 'western music.' But I doubt the creator knew that.


They know that Mozart was born in Austria--there was a Daily Mash that mentioned it in passing. I'm not going to post a link to it, because it's black humour about Hitler, and I'd get in trouble for sure.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> The joke is classical music is a thing you wouldn't expect a terrorist to be interested in. But sure, you could get offended if you look for things to get offended by.


couldn't have said it any better


----------

